# Best places to grow indoors



## ballin3535 (Jul 3, 2007)

Whats up guys. This is the situation.I live at home and I had a sick grow room.I was posting pics and I hgad tons of ppl helping me out....I started growing not understanding much.  but with this website you can learn so much.  Beside all that, I to make  along story short I got caught and my whole project went down the drain.I mean I put in a 1000$ dollars worth of equiptment and have no bud.****.lol.I want to move out of my house and staryt this back up but I wanted to know if ppl could give me ideas for the best spot to grow indoors.I want to grow like 15 to 20 plants.So if anybody could just throw some ideas it would be highly appreciated a lot thanxz evryone.


----------



## TheFunkMasterFlash (Jul 3, 2007)

Basements are the way to go in my honest opinion. They are natural cooler, that way you have less work controlling the temperature. Also you can hide the operation very well in basements. Visitors will hardly ever go into a basement ect.
Second choice would be your personal closet, but you wont be able to fit that many plants in a normal closet, maybe a walk in you can do that.


----------



## Pranic (Jul 3, 2007)

i had 10 plants in my personal closet and it's tiney tiney..you can fit alot into a lil space trust and believe.. if there is a will there is a way


----------

